# Help can you identify her



## begojohn (May 26, 2013)

hi all
i know she is a mess and yes she had trees on her lol all now gone any way trying to find out any info on this ship i have bought i am going to restore her and turn her in to free weekend breaks for help the heroes ,
anybody know what she was


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Begojohn,

Good luck with your task - looks like a major job. Maybe if you could let members know where she was photographed and any info you have someone might have an idea about her.

Hawkey01


----------



## begojohn (May 26, 2013)

*hi*

she is in hampton in london


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex Admiralty pinnace I would say


----------



## begojohn (May 26, 2013)

yer thats what i think thanks


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a look at her ships side valves and see if there is one either side with a blanking plates fitted, possibly with the word Dewrance cast on it.


----------



## begojohn (May 26, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks Like A Ex Steam Pinnace, Think They Were 52 Feet In Length. Should Have Some Numbers Carved Into The Stempost. Or Transom. Dont Envy Your Task, Good Luck With Her.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Try the Steamboat Association of Great Britain site, if your vessel was steam powered someone on there will probably know about her.
http://www.steamboatassociation.org.uk/


----------



## begojohn (May 26, 2013)

*update*

hi all
spent the day clearing lots of rubbish from her and refloated her
the hull is steel and not taken in any water now could not find any numbers or any thing in side to let me know who she is went down in the engine room and cant find a name on the engine all i can say is the eingine is very big with 4 pots, she is 52 or 54 feet long and is laying at hampton in london any info would be great, uploading new photos


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

begojohn said:


> hi all
> spent the day clearing lots of rubbish from her and refloated her
> the hull is steel and not taken in any water now could not find any numbers or any thing in side to let me know who she is went down in the engine room and cant find a name on the engine all i can say is the eingine is very big with 4 pots, she is 52 or 54 feet long and is laying at hampton in london any info would be great, uploading new photos


Amazing to see what you have accomplished already John.

Looks as though you have quite a challenge before you in restoring her.

Best of luck with the project!


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Amen to all!

A splendid effort.

Good luck!

BY


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck from me too,the hull looks in good shape and it,s a fine looking craft next job must be to get the lawnmoor out!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

begojohn said:


> hi all
> spent the day clearing lots of rubbish from her and refloated her
> the hull is steel and not taken in any water now could not find any numbers or any thing in side to let me know who she is went down in the engine room and cant find a name on the engine all i can say is the eingine is very big with 4 pots, she is 52 or 54 feet long and is laying at hampton in london any info would be great, uploading new photos


I can see that the Topsides appear to be Steel but is all the Hull Steel also? or only in one area as the Transom appears to be Wood. In the past some wooden vessels have had a steel outer skin and inner skin (under the coal fired Boiler front) fitted.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

not wishing to spoil your enthuasism, the first thing i would do befor doing any work, is to remove her from the water for a Hull Inspection, to make sure she is restorable, not easy a project that size. or cheap. unusual not to be a name anywhere on the engine, ? you say 4 pots, is she diesel, any name on the gearbox, ? do you know if the engine runs, more photos would help. regards, stores.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I will go for a Foden Diesel!


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

i may be wrong but i thought the Foden FD6 or Gardener 6LW were used on the Pinnaces.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

stores said:


> i may be wrong but i thought the Foden FD6 or Gardener 6LW were used on the Pinnaces.


The details seem to be a bit sketchy at the moment, hopefully more will come to light with some more photographs, in regards to the engine I suppose it depends who fitted it. My uncle had a former pre-War Pinnace in the 1940's/50's and 60's, she still exist's but under another owner and now called "John Vincent". When he had her he converted her and fitted twin marinised petrol engine's from Army Surplus trucks my Father bought and scrapped in 1946. Since then her engine's have been changed to the safer diesels when I last saw her in the Marina at Hull.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just had a look at one, ex Royal Navy, the hull is constructed of copper sheathed double diagonal teak on oak. All mahogany interior, iron bulkheads. The engine is a BMC marinised 95hp.PS I have only come across one in my search that has the same number of portholes as the one that you have shown.


----------

